#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  request IEC 60404

## faouzirock

Hello everybody



I need for my study the document :Magnetic materials - Part 2: Methods of measurement of the magnetic properties of electrical steel strip and sheet by means of an Epstein frame.

Than you in advanceSee More: request IEC 60404

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. here it is.

----------


## faouzirock

Thank you very much Mr Mohamad
if you can seed the serie IEC 60404  Magnetic materials , i would be very grateful
Thanks

----------

